# Which snails are best with Bettas?



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello! I'm a new betta mom and I have been thinking about getting live plants and possibly a snail for my tank. I have a 2.5 betta bow tank with filter and gravel. I have heard anacharis, java fern, java moss and Hornwort are good plants for smaller tanks. What would be a good snail? Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance.  Here is a picture of my tank and little guy Raz.  

Also I recently added a heater and thermometer. That was an early pic.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi and well most any snail would be fine but I guess the bigger the better cause my Betta ate a tiny pond snail that had been left behind when I thought I got off all the snails and eggs on my live plants. There is one called a Netrite of something like that thats good cause it doesnt put out as much bi-load (poop) lol I think a lot on here have apple snails. Let me check and see what I can find out and I will message you with the information about type of snails and whatever you do dont get any pond snails, they start laying eggs very fast and your tank would be overloaded with them ! That is what were on my live plants and I put them in thier own little half a gallon tank cause I dont want to kill them and they are cute little guys and fun to watch.

Oh I just saw perfume and stuff beside your tank whatever you do dont spray them anywhere near the tank it could kill your fish, same goes for hairspray.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Hi and well most any snail would be fine but I guess the bigger the better cause my Betta ate a tiny pond snail that had been left behind when I thought I got off all the snails and eggs on my live plants. There is one called a Netrite of something like that thats good cause it doesnt put out as much bi-load (poop) lol I think a lot on here have apple snails. Let me check and see what I can find out and I will message you with the information about type of snails and whatever you do dont get any pond snails, they start laying eggs very fast and your tank would be overloaded with them ! That is what were on my live plants and I put them in thier own little half a gallon tank cause I dont want to kill them and they are cute little guys and fun to watch.
> 
> Oh I just saw perfume and stuff beside your tank whatever you do dont spray them anywhere near the tank it could kill your fish, same goes for hairspray.


Oh wow thank you so much Perseusmom! That is good to know. Eeek I would not want ton of baby snails everywhere. Wow I can imagine how fast they can multiply. Awww that is nice of you. I LOVE snails. I was given a golden color snail a long time ago that was just so cute. It was so cool to watch them go to work. That is why I wanted to know about having one in my betta's tank. Thank fo the info that is most helpful. 

Yeah that picture was taken when I first put my little guy in the tank. I hadn't moved my perfume off my dresses yet. Don't worry I make sure I spray my perfume in the bathroom far away from Raz. I just assumed it would be bad for him. I'm not sure it is even good for me either. lol! Thanks for your concern though some people don't think about things like that. It's best to tell them because the fish can not. ;-)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I would totally reccomend nerite snails. I keep one with my betta in it's 5 gallon.  They stall small, about the size of a quarter, and graze off algae. It is reccomended to also feed algae tablets and some veggies such as cucumber and spinach when there isn't any algae around. Since they stay small they don't poop to much. Make sure you are doing water changes 2x a week, one 50%, and one 100%.


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

My betta has a taste for snail meat. I guess a bigger species like an apple snail would be the best choice, especially if your betta is a greedy guts and not fussy with his food.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I would totally reccomend nerite snails. I keep one with my betta in it's 5 gallon.  They stall small, about the size of a quarter, and graze off algae. It is reccomended to also feed algae tablets and some veggies such as cucumber and spinach when there isn't any algae around. Since they stay small they don't poop to much. Make sure you are doing water changes 2x a week, one 50%, and one 100%.


Thanks! I just bought a nerite snail today and my betta *Raz* is very interested in him *Thor*. Hasn't tried to eat him just stares at him like a stalker! lol! :lol: Maybe he was a bit lonely. Poor thing. *fingers crossed* They work out together. Thor is the cutest! Thanks for your help!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

amyteee said:


> My betta has a taste for snail meat. I guess a bigger species like an apple snail would be the best choice, especially if your betta is a greedy guts and not fussy with his food.


Eeeek! I hope my Raz isn't a snail eater. :-( I bought a nerite snail today so hopefully they get along. So far so good. I will def keep the apple snail in mind if this one doesn't work out. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait, so it's OK to have a Nerite snail with a Betta in a tank less than 5 gallons? :O I never knew, thought there was too much bio load. Aw well.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

*Raz and Thor! *

See what I mean this is how he stares at him. lol. It's funny but a bit nerve wrecking too. Eeek! I don't want him to take a bit. So far so good though.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Wait, so it's OK to have a Nerite snail with a Betta in a tank less than 5 gallons? :O I never knew, thought there was too much bio load. Aw well.


Eeeekkkkk! *sigh* Well I did buy *splurge really* a 10 gal tank today. Once I get it cycled properly I will move them out. Hopefully all goes well. I will have to make sure I keep up with the water changes *twice* weekly. I don't want either to get sick. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I think with a snail that size it should be safe. I was going to say with a 10gal I would go for an assassin snail especially if you get live plants because they eat other snails and will take care of any snail infestations. My dad has one in his community fresh water tank with his live plants after he ended up with over 30 some snails within a week or so. His name is Altair. I KNOW RIGHT XD we are such gamers. He's a cool little dude and very very pretty too I must say. I think sooner or later when my dad sets up a smaller community tank he might get another and name him Estazio (sp?)


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

get an assassin snail. if you're live planting, it's only a matter of time before you get unwanted snails, and the assassin will help you keep them at bay.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Cute pic. I never had an issue with my bettas eating snails but my adult trapdoor snails are like 3 inches across. Kinda hard to eat them.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Tikibirds LOL! Yeah I can see that would be hard to do. My Raz just looks at Thor the snail and that's it. Doesn't try to nibble on him. I think he lies the company actually. I love your pic btw! Love your betta and snails. Cute! 

homegrown terror I thought nerite snails only reproduce in brackish water never freshwater? That is why I got these snails. Am I wrong on this?

LadyVictorian I love the name of the snail btw. lol! I will keep this snail in mind when I start/finish cycling my 10 gal tank. I thought Nerite snails don't reproduce in freshwater though? Well good to know I can get another snail to keep the population down if it comes to that. Wow I had no idea the amount of work and knowledge about all this. Good thing I have this forum.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hey love the snail he is so cute and love how Raz stares at him to funny...lol I hope it all works out I think it will since so far Raz hasnt tried to nibble on Thor, cute name!

Yeah they arent suppose to lay eggs in freshwater and if they did they would not hatch at least everything I read on them thats it said. Great picture !!!!!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

One question before I say, how often do you change the filter cartridge?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

dont change the filter cartridge


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Just makin sure  that has been my thing this week, and every time I say that first, I get alo more embarrassed no's so I ask how often instead. But yeah, has she already found snails? I haven't read the thread, I probably should..


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Pogthefish Well I changed the cartridge yesterday actually. It had been two weeks I believe. I bought a nerite snail on Saturday. He poops a lot! lol!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

djembekah said:


> dont change the filter cartridge


How often should I replace the filter cartridge?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You should only change the cartridge when the thing itself is falling apart. You should never replace it every month as the cycle will have to start over and such.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Never, it holds beneficial bacteria. If you want fresh activated carbon,, cut off the top and pull out the plastic thingy over a bucket and all the carbon will come out, and you can replace it with new activated carbon. and ptu a plastic clip on the top. If the gunk in the cartridge is getting too much, swish (dont scrub) it out in a bucket of old tank water. Can someone plz explain cycling to her? I'm really bad at it.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> Never, it holds beneficial bacteria. If you want fresh activated carbon,, cut off the top and pull out the plastic thingy over a bucket and all the carbon will come out, and you can replace it with new activated carbon. and ptu a plastic clip on the top. If the gunk in the cartridge is getting too much, swish (dont scrub) it out in a bucket of old tank water. Can someone plz explain cycling to her? I'm really bad at it.


Oh okay. I get it. That makes a lot of sense. Ekkk well I know now not to change it out then. Thanks for the heads up. You know I thought to myself yesterday that I should of waited and not changed the cartridge. *sigh* I should of listened to my gut. Well hopefully everything is okay. Thanks again.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Its fine, in about a month or so, you should stop seeing ammonia readings and start seeing nitrate readings (not to be confused with nitrite readings)


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> You should only change the cartridge when the thing itself is falling apart. You should never replace it every month as the cycle will have to start over and such.


Oh okay that makes a lot of sense. I will definitely not make that mistake again. I'm trying so very hard to do things right. Thanks for letting me know. I appreciate that.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No problem, so you need help on cycling? It's just the process of 2 special bacteria (Nitrosomas and Nitrospira) making a colony in the filter to eat up ammonia and nitrite. You still need to do water changes as the bacteria won't eat the nitrate. Easy?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> No problem, so you need help on cycling? It's just the process of 2 special bacteria (Nitrosomas and Nitrospira) making a colony in the filter to eat up ammonia and nitrite. You still need to do water changes as the bacteria won't eat the nitrate. Easy?


Oh I see. That is kinda cool when you say it that way.  That doesn't sound too hard. Now how often should I do a water change? I have heard twice a week one 50% and then 100% water change. Would you say that is correct? 

I have a 2.5 gal tank with a filter that houses a betta, snail and two live plants.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Oh I see. That is kinda cool when you say it that way.  That doesn't sound too hard. Now how often should I do a water change? I have heard twice a week one 50% and then 100% water change. Would you say that is correct?
> 
> I have a 2.5 gal tank with a filter that houses a betta, snail and two live plants.


With your current tank, that is a good amount of water changes. HOWEVER. A cycled tank should never have a 100% water change.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

laynisample said:


> With your current tank, that is a good amount of water changes. HOWEVER. A cycled tank should never have a 100% water change.


Okay. Gotcha. ;-) That was where I was confused. Thank you for clearing that up for me. This forum rocks! :-D


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

It really does! I've been here about a week and I've learned more than I ever thought I could about the fish and already have two..


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Oh I see. That is kinda cool when you say it that way.  That doesn't sound too hard. Now how often should I do a water change? I have heard twice a week one 50% and then 100% water change. Would you say that is correct?
> 
> I have a 2.5 gal tank with a filter that houses a betta, snail and two live plants.



Hehe Why thank you.  As Laynis said, doing a 100% change will wipe out all your bacteria. D: So, you might as well do 2 50% changes per week until your cycle finishes which is about a month.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

laynisample said:


> It really does! I've been here about a week and I've learned more than I ever thought I could about the fish and already have two..


Yes that is so true! I have been here about the same amount of time. That is awesome! Yay! Congrats! I know how you feel. I just bought a 10 gal tank and was thinking of dividing it and housing two bettas. I think though that I will just move Raz into it with Thor. Moving from a betta condo to a spacious house. LOL! I'm so excited for him.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Hehe Why thank you.  As Laynis said, doing a 100% change will wipe out all your bacteria. D: So, you might as well do 2 50% changes per week until your cycle finishes which is about a month.


Okay that sounds perfect. *squeeeee* I'm excited! Once I get that down then my next project is the 10 gal tank I just bought. I know that it will be challenging to cycle my new 10 gal tank. I want to move Raz and Thor into it once I have cycled it. I have bookmarked a ton of sites about doing a fishless cycle. *fingers crossed* That is doesn't take forever. I have heard a lot of horror stories. :shock:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Raz and Thor will love that and a 10 gallon is easier to cycle as well so you all win...yeaaaaa !!!! I think I am going to try and find a bigger size type snail I really want one but dont want Perseus to make a snack out if...yikes !


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Raz and Thor will love that and a 10 gallon is easier to cycle as well so you all win...yeaaaaa !!!! I think I am going to try and find a bigger size type snail I really want one but dont want Perseus to make a snack out if...yikes !


Yay! I think they will to. I'm very excited about it. That is good news about it being easier to cycle. I'm a little less scared, lol! Oh that sounds like a great idea. Which snail would you get? Perseus has a taste for the snails, huh. lol!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yeah I know how you feel I was scared too of the cycle but I finally got my 5 gallon cycled half a month ago, and dont worry will help you every step of the way. Do you have the testing kit yet ? If not the API Master Freshwater Kit is the best and Amazon has the cheapest prices on them if you can order on line. 

Not sure yet about which type to get, maybe one like yours if I can find like a bigger one maybe. Yep I had some pond snails on some live plants I put in the tank and I think they are finally all gone from the tank but one of the last ones I saw in there he ate, not the shell though which I was worried about but found it on top of one of the moss balls. I looked over and he was chewing and chewing and he spit it out only to get it again and chew some more...oh goodness he is a little clown..lol


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Yeah I know how you feel I was scared too of the cycle but I finally got my 5 gallon cycled half a month ago, and dont worry will help you every step of the way. Do you have the testing kit yet ? If not the API Master Freshwater Kit is the best and Amazon has the cheapest prices on them if you can order on line.
> 
> Not sure yet about which type to get, maybe one like yours if I can find like a bigger one maybe. Yep I had some pond snails on some live plants I put in the tank and I think they are finally all gone from the tank but one of the last ones I saw in there he ate, not the shell though which I was worried about but found it on top of one of the moss balls. I looked over and he was chewing and chewing and he spit it out only to get it again and chew some more...oh goodness he is a little clown..lol


Awww Thanks! I'm sure I will have a few thousand questions.  Yes I actually just got that test kit. Since I had the test strips before which just didn't seem accurate. 

I bought my snail at Petco but he was the biggest one there. All the rest were small. Maybe online if you can't find one in the pet stores. Perseus is a funny one! lol! That is a way to keep the snail population down. ;-) Good thing he spit out the shell. :lol:


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> Okay that sounds perfect. *squeeeee* I'm excited! Once I get that down then my next project is the 10 gal tank I just bought. I know that it will be challenging to cycle my new 10 gal tank. I want to move Raz and Thor into it once I have cycled it. I have bookmarked a ton of sites about doing a fishless cycle. *fingers crossed* That is doesn't take forever. I have heard a lot of horror stories. :shock:



Most horror stories you hear come from fish in cycles. Fishless are the safe and easy route. There wont be anything to die in there. The safest thing to do is to let the tank cycle for about six weeks and change some of the water now and then. For more info look at the stickies.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Most horror stories you hear come from fish in cycles. Fishless are the safe and easy route. There wont be anything to die in there. The safest thing to do is to let the tank cycle for about six weeks and change some of the water now and then. For more info look at the stickies.


Yes I agree with you on that. Fishless cycle seems the way to go. I'm planing on setting up my tank this weekend to start cycling it. I'm not sure I will move Raz into that tank though anymore. I have to get him to eat in this current tank first. Perhaps I will divide that 10 gal and adopt two more bettas. I haven't quite decided yet and from the looks of how long cycling takes I have a few weeks. ;-)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Perseus did much better then me during his fish in cycle...lol I used Prime conditioner and it detoxifies anything for 48 hours plus I uses the API Master Kit and checked levels everyday sometimes twice a day, keep up with water changes without having to take him out of the tank. I was worried though the entire time and Perseus was like oh no big deal bring on the water changes mom I love them..lol And he does he loved when I would pour the water in he would get right under it so he could swirl around and around...lololol He also loves to follow the gravel vac around so I had to be extra careful and keep an eye on where he was when I used it and still do . I would not do another fish in cycle though just cause of I would be worried the entire time and also I had a big power outage during it that really messed things up and it was like I had to start over and so did the cycle.

So that being said no horror story but yeah do a fishless cycle..lol How is Raz has he eaten yet ?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Perseus did much better then me during his fish in cycle...lol I used Prime conditioner and it detoxifies anything for 48 hours plus I uses the API Master Kit and checked levels everyday sometimes twice a day, keep up with water changes without having to take him out of the tank. I was worried though the entire time and Perseus was like oh no big deal bring on the water changes mom I love them..lol And he does he loved when I would pour the water in he would get right under it so he could swirl around and around...lololol He also loves to follow the gravel vac around so I had to be extra careful and keep an eye on where he was when I used it and still do . I would not do another fish in cycle though just cause of I would be worried the entire time and also I had a big power outage during it that really messed things up and it was like I had to start over and so did the cycle.
> 
> So that being said no horror story but yeah do a fishless cycle..lol How is Raz has he eaten yet ?


Aww Perseus sounds like such a character! Cute! Well I'm happy it all worked out. That master kit is awesome. I used it yesterday for the first and it was so easy and accurate. Yay! I need to get a gravel vac though. Do you rec a certain one? 

Well he is more active since I turned off the filter. I wonder why? I see him all over the tank and on top a lot more. I tried the garlic dipped pellets and he didn't even look at it. *sigh* I was going to try and buy the New Life Spectrum pellet food you suggested and see if he will eat that. Other then him not eating he looks and acts very healthy.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps the filter is either noisy or it creates current?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

The current might have been to strong for him. There are ways to baffle it so its not so strong, I will try and find those for you. Now that the filter is not bothering him maybe he will start eating. I just bought a cheap gravel vac at my local pet shop, they dont have to be fancy all they are is a long piece of rubber tubing and a plastic bigger tube you use to vacuum the gravel with. Mine cost like 7 dollars. They are also great to siphon the water out with. I would not trade mine for anything, such a time saver !!!!


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

If you will do 1-50% and 1-100% water changes a week you don't need to use the filter. I do it all the time with my bettas. I don't have filters in my tanks and i just do that water changes never had any problems.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Pilot00 Yeah I believe it bothers him and the current gets him tired therefore he rests at the bottom. Now without the filter he is always by the top. Poor little guy. 

Perseusmom Yes that is a great idea I will look into this baffle filter technique. I believe there is a thread here about it. I'm headed to the petstore today to pick up a gravel vac and that New life spectrum food. *fingers crossed he will eat*

sunlight that is good to know. I was really worried about the filter being off but with two water changes a week everything should work out well. My little guy does not like the filter on. 

I do have a question. What does the nerite snail eat? I mean I see him all over the tank but is he getting the nutrients he needs? Is there food I can get him as well? I think someone suggested cucumbers and I saw algae wafers at the store. Any suggestions?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> I do have a question. What does the nerite snail eat? I mean I see him all over the tank but is he getting the nutrients he needs? Is there food I can get him as well? I think someone suggested cucumbers and I saw algae wafers at the store. Any suggestions?


Nerite snails eat algae and dead plant matter. You can supplement their diets with raw cucumber and blanched spinach/lettuce. Algae wafers would probably work too


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Nerite snails eat algae and dead plant matter. You can supplement their diets with raw cucumber and blanched spinach/lettuce. Algae wafers would probably work too


Thanks! I will def try the cucumber. I love them myself.  I also bought the algae wafers just in case he is picky too. ;-)


----------

